# Wow



## cluck_and_quack (Mar 21, 2013)

EE's can really fly!! I mean seriously. Mine are roughly a week or so old and already I have caught them on the top of the brooder perching!!! I can hear them all night long flapping and hopping and jumping around. My other chicks didn't do this until much older. These rascals are busy busy!


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Yes they are good fliers. Mine used to fly all over the place. My Ameraucana and Sebright still fly all over the place. Real great when you need to catch them to put them back in their coop or run.  I got desperate one day and grabbed the butterfly net I bought on a whim at the dollar store one day. Worked like a charm for both.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

My EE roosts about 20 feet or so up in a Red Pine with my 2 Lakenvelders, a Barred Rock, an Andalusian, and my Ancona. I gave up trying to catch them to put them back in the coop.


----------

